# Sacred Namers



## ReformedChristian (Jun 2, 2010)

Is it me or are there found the following traits among the Sacred Namers:

1. The New Testement is in Hebrew and to use Greek makes you a Pagan.

2. The rejection of Paul that his expierence was a lie and he is a so called false apostle.

3. The denial of Christ divinity (not all sacred namers deny this but I know many that do)

4. To use the Greek word Iseous means your calling on the Greek God Zeus or that Jesus is the son of Zeus

5. The denial of an Eternal Hell


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 2, 2010)

Before this post, I had never heard of such a thing.

Everything I know about them comes from this link: Sacred Name Movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Heretics come in all sorts of flavors, I guess, but they always seem to recycle old errors that were refuted long ago.


----------



## ReformedChristian (Jun 2, 2010)

I have come to learn that if they believe the Bible being Hebrew and not Greek is a true statement then they don't believe in Bible inerrancy. It's almost as bad as a Muslim claiming Allah only speaks Arabic. Let alone on the day of Pentecost in Acts 2 the gift of languages were given by the Holy Spirit to preach the gospel and since the time of the printing press the Holy Scriptures have been translated into thousands of languages for people to read and understand

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------

I see nothing wrong with reading a Hebrew New Testement I have a Greek, Hebrew and Interliner Bible which I find useful but when you make it into a doctrine it's when it becomes a problem. Here is a link you might find useful Victor on some more information of the Sacred Namers I was caught up in it in my former Charismatic days. Here is something you might useful on the Sacred Namers:

New Page 1


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Jun 5, 2010)

ReformedChristian said:


> Is it me or are there found the following traits among the Sacred Namers:
> 
> 1. The New Testement is in Hebrew and to use Greek makes you a Pagan.



I have experience and was influenced for a time. Yes, this is what I remember.



> 2. The rejection of Paul that his expierence was a lie and he is a so called false apostle.



Not necessarily. Most of the ones I knew accepted Paul (and the Protestant scripture canon), but believed he was "misunderstood."



> 3. The denial of Christ divinity (not all sacred namers deny this but I know many that do)



Most of them put him on a secondary divinity, akin to JW's calling him "a god." The largest group (Assemblies of Yahweh) believes he is Yahweh's first creation, and is a secondary "elohim" (can't use the term "God", because the english God sounds like the Hebrew "Gad" or "Fortune", and God will think you're calling him a Hebrew idol's name!)



> 4. To use the Greek word Iseous means your calling on the Greek God Zeus or that Jesus is the son of Zeus



Only the extreme ones teach this; most mainstreamers say "Iesous" is a badly mangled transliteration of Yahshua/Yeshua/Yhwhshua/etc. The letter "J" is more evil than "Iesous", If I recall correctly.



> 5. The denial of an Eternal Hell



Yup.

Also, 
*We must interpret the NT through the old
*The Holy Spirit is a force or personality and not a person (much less divine)
*We must keep all the OT feasts 
*"Jehovah" is a "monstrosity" and we must call the Creator by his "clearly revealed" true name, though the groups often can't agree what it is (Yahweh, Yahovah, Yahvah, etc.)
*"Christ" comes from "Krishna", despite Christ being Greek and Krishna being Hindi.


----------

